
Vertical SaaS is getting substantially higher valuations - prostoalex
http://blossomstreetventures.com/blog_details.php?bcat_id=126&utm_campaign=Mattermark%20Daily%20Weekend%20Edition&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=50252298&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9w0_uQPIR8WdqWlMHfC_x6SLpQkDUIFzCDHAHrj1LJ10w1wXoRwoL8x96xT77Zh7bittze9SUnlT1JfWHu5hq23dbNYQ&_hsmi=50252298
======
skynode
Interesting. I have a horizontal SaaS and I've been seeking out motivations to
_verticalize_ it. The data in this article is telling.

